# Broken FreeBSD 9.0 after freebsd-update



## johnnygear (Oct 30, 2012)

I updated a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0(ZFS mirror root) using *freebsd-update fetch* and *freebsd-update install* and then rebooted

During reboot my system hung on 'All buffers synced'

After a hard reboot, my system fails to boot

I am new to FreeBSD and cannot find any information on rescuing an install which fails to boot

So far, I have booted in shell on the live cd and:
- mounted zroot
- re-added /boot/loader.conf
--> added lines:

```
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot"
```
I also checked /etc/rc.conf but that looks unchanged since update
I reset the mountpoints which seemed like something I should do since thats what was done during install 

```
zfs umount -af
zfs set mountpoint=legacy zroot
zfs set mountpoint=/tmp zroot/tmp
zfs set mountpoint=/usr zroot/usr
zfs set mountpoint=/var zroot/var
```
I am not sure if I should also be re-adding the bootcode to the boot partitions? 

I didn't think an update would change any of that?

Could someone please give me some tips on how to rescue my system, or at least point me at some relevant documentation. I obviously can reinstall as this is just a fresh install, but understanding how to rescue a broken install would be vastly more valuable to me if I am going to continue to use FreeBSD.

Thanks,

JG


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2012)

"Fails to boot". Can you please be more specific. What error are you getting?


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 30, 2012)

There is already thread about this problem, join it here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=34698
BTW, removing 'world' from Components in /etc/freebsd-update.conf will cure this problem according to PR:PR 172086


----------



## johnnygear (Oct 31, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> "Fails to boot". Can you please be more specific. What error are you getting?



My BIOS says there is no boot device. Asks me to insert one or reboot.

However, I had rebooted twice with no issue before running freebsd-update.

Nothing else other than running freebsd-update has changed as far as I can tell.

JG


----------



## johnnygear (Oct 31, 2012)

AlexJ said:
			
		

> There is already thread about this problem, join it here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=34698
> BTW, removing 'world' from Components in /etc/freebsd-update.conf will cure this problem according to PR:PR 172086



I have posted in that thread. 

My problem is that I don't actually know how to fix my FreeBSD install which now fails to boot.

Are you saying I should use a live environment and change that and re-run freebsd-update while chrooted or something?

Again, excuse my newness. I am not very experienced with FreeBSD.

JG


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2012)

johnnygear said:
			
		

> My BIOS says there is no boot device. Asks me to insert one or reboot.


Is the disk still being detected by the BIOS?


----------



## johnnygear (Nov 1, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is the disk still being detected by the BIOS?



Yes it is.

Also, to reiterate, it had successfully rebooted a few times before running the update.

JG


----------

